# Effects of Overclocking your CPU on WCG



## dustyshiv (May 23, 2009)

Guys,

I read in WCG FAQ tht overclocking may result in results returned being invalid. I already have four results as invalid in my stats. Is it worth OCing our CPU, increasing the Core voltage thereby increasing the temps? After doing all this, if the results turned up show as invalid..then its a waste of time and energy.

Whats your opinions on this?


----------



## MRCL (May 23, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I read in WCG FAQ tht overclocking may result in results returned being invalid. I already have four results as invalid in my stats. Is it worth OCing our CPU, increasing the Core voltage thereby increasing the temps? After doing all this, if the results turned up show as invalid..then its a waste of time and energy.
> 
> Whats your opinions on this?



I have crunched with oc'ed CPUs only, and not a single result is invalid. You gotta make sure the oc is 100% stable mate.


----------



## loonym (May 23, 2009)

There are a great many tools you can use to ensure a stable oc before putting the machine on the grid.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 23, 2009)

My 9950 ran stable for one hr on prime 95. AMD overdirve also ran stable for one hour. What other tools do u guys recommend?
OCed my phenom to 3.1GHz on 1.45V Vcore and 1.3125V Northbridge Voltage.


----------



## MRCL (May 23, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> My 9950 ran stable for one hr on prime 95. AMD overdirve also ran stable for one hour. What other tools do u guys recommend?
> OCed my phenom to 3.1GHz on 1.45V Vcore and 1.3125V Northbridge Voltage.



I ran prime95 for three hours once and an error occured. One hour just doesn't cut it.

OCCT seems to be a recommended tool.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 23, 2009)

ok guys....will give a shot with OCCT


----------



## loonym (May 23, 2009)

I use LinX, which is a linpack front end, 10 passes, and prime blend, 8hr.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

use OCCT's linpack test for approx 4 hours. trust me, a lot of people who think their OC's are stable are finding out otherwise lately.


----------



## hat (May 23, 2009)

Agreed with Mussels. Download OCCT and run the Linpack test. Prime95 just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## a_ump (May 23, 2009)

i suppose for something like WCG, you hsould use linpack to test stability, but imo there will never ever be an application that can think about straining your CPU like linpack does, so if it's 1hr OCCT stable then imo it's stable at least enough for gaming and other uses or at least that has always worked for me. Never had a crash as long as my CPU passed that test, and Prime95 rofl don't make me laugh 12 hr's to ensure stability is a waste when you can(imo again) run OCCT for 1 hr or linpack in 1hr. With WCG though i can understand getting an invalid result, would be a waste of the hrs spent to crunch the result


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

i was 8 hours stable in prime95 and OCCT's old test, and  rebooted in linpack within 10 seconds. Linpack is a world above the others.


----------



## a_ump (May 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i was 8 hours stable in prime95 and OCCT's old test, and  rebooted in linpack within 10 seconds. Linpack is a world above the others.



hence it's unnecessary, did you ever have a problem when you were stable with old tests? i dout it. Did your system crash often once you'd gone through OCCT's and Prime95's stress tests and passed? i dout it. Linpack is just a new app that goes beyond what's needed to test stability imo, sure you can then say it's 100% stable as if you fail linpack then that means .01% of the time your CPU is unstable so you'll only be 99.99% stable passing other tests. Linpack= bullshit app by intel to stress your CPU unnecessarily.

i thought of tryin to run linpack, but then realized i haven't crashed in....5 months, when i was overclocking my CPU and found stability with OCCT.


----------



## grunt_408 (May 23, 2009)

could try standard test on intelburn test 2.1 http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=197835

I have run 20 passes on the 64mb test no probs.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

a_ump said:


> hence it's unnecessary, did you ever have a problem when you were stable with old tests?


Yes. after several hours of gaming (4+) i would crash, maybe once every second day.



a_ump said:


> i dout it.


Then you would be wrong. you also cant spell doubt.



a_ump said:


> Did your system crash often once you'd gone through OCCT's and Prime95's stress tests and passed?


"often" is irrelevant. it would crash occasionally, once a week, maybe (if not gaming). A crash is a crash - it still cost me whatever i was doing at the time.
I crashed most often at idle, the regular tests werent heating my ram up while extended use was - and it would overheat and crash my PC regardless of what i was doing, after about 36 hours of use due to a deadspot in my systems airflow.




a_ump said:


> i dout it.


Again, wrong. also mispelled again.




a_ump said:


> Linpack is just a new app that goes beyond what's needed to test stability imo, sure you can then say it's 100% stable as if you fail linpack then that means .01% of the time your CPU is unstable so you'll only be 99.99% stable passing other tests. Linpack= bullshit app by intel to stress your CPU unnecessarily.


0.1% of the time being unstable enough to cause a crash, is still unstable. If you arent as stable as you were at stock clocks on the stock cooler... you arent stable.



a_ump said:


> i thought of tryin to run linpack, but then realized i haven't crashed in....5 months, when i was overclocking my CPU and found stability with OCCT.


If you havent crashed in that long, you probably ARE linpack stable. did that occur to you?


----------



## grunt_408 (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

OCCT's test is reported to give higher temps than the intelburntest - the names misleading, that test isnt by intel at all, it just uses the linpack files like OCCT.


----------



## a_ump (May 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Yes. after several hours of gaming (4+) i would crash, maybe once every second day.
> 
> 
> Then you would be wrong. you also cant spell doubt.
> ...



lol i can spell doubt, its just a habit from aim messaging, the less it takes for me to say what i'm thkin the better. dam, yea your oc definitely wasn't stable, once a week is kinda disgusting lol i run my system almost 24/7, turn it off sometimes once a week. so running like 23.99/7 and no overheating problems with my ram, and they don't have fancy coolers at all.  lol no it didn't occur to me that i may be linpack stable, though it seems 333.3 @ 1.24v idle 1.22v load is really stable but anything higher isn't near as stable as my 3ghz setting, that's why i set it there 24/7.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 27, 2009)

Ok Guys,

Finally found a solution on the Corsair forums. Seems that many people are having issues runnin Dominators 8500C5 sticks in Dual channel mode or at 1066MHz. They say tht the memory controllers on the Phenoms have issues.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=78335&highlight=phenom

Solution was to downgrade the speed to 800MHz and check for stability. Did that and bumped the NB voltage. OCed my CPU to 3.1GHz with 1.4V Vcore. Runin stable for 2days without problems. Passed 3hrs of OCCT and 3 hrs of prime 95. But system still wont post with modules in Dual channel mode.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

well i'm not sure who to blame, corsair, or the phenom?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 28, 2009)

Well, AMD's IMC has never been great...

939, for instance, couldn't run four double-sided sticks at DDR400--it dropped to DDR333.


As a reference, my two systems (neither are overclocked) have returned 1,079 results with zero errors/invalid.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Well, AMD's IMC has never been great...
> 939, for instance, couldn't run four double-sided sticks at DDR400--it dropped to DDR333.



ah yeah, i remember that. i ran 4 single sided sticks.


----------

